# Tyre dressing...any suggestions please.



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

My can of tyre dressing is about to run out, looking for something a bit more upmarket (currently using Tyre Slik) - any suggestions gratefully accepted.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Megs endurance tyre gel


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Megs endurance from me too


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

JamesCotton said:


> Megs endurance tyre gel


Been using this a while love it as it lasts and isn't too shiny.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Espuma rd50

Just search on here and it will explain why it's had possibly the biggest thread on tyre dressing :lol:


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Megs endurance for me, also use Gtechniq T1 which I prefer the look of. Never used it but zaino tyre dressing always looks great in pics posted by users and has a good following. It will be my next purchase when one of the others runs out.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

artdeshine hydrophobic tyre coating has been impressive, and is very similar to Gtechniq T1


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

Pinnacle Black Onyx Tyre Gel!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

valet pro traditional tyre dressing, or recently late I have been using carpro perl which is very good...


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Rd50 from me to megs is to shiny and slingy for me


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle or Smartshine

Espuma RD50

:thumb:


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Endurance for me as well.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtech T1. No question.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

svended said:


> Gtech T1. No question.


This.

Megs endurance does goes after a day. T1 stays through rain, salt and snow.

On that note I need some more, I know it's pricey but where's the best place to get it?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Megs endurance.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Not been mentiond yet but my favourite at the moment is auto finesse satin. Smells great and really easy to use. More coats the wetter the look.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Turtle Wax wet and black. I like the shiney tyre, second hand car look.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Gtechniq T1 applied with a paint brush. 1 coat gives a great Matt finish and 2 costs gives a glossy shine.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

:doublesh


Samh92 said:


> Espuma rd50
> 
> Just search on here and it will explain why it's had possibly the biggest thread on tyre dressing :lol:


Must admit I am moving from meg endurance to rd50


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Zaino's is great giving a satin finish. I use this in the summer and then Valet Pro's Professional tyre dressing in the winter as I have found this to have great durability.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Carpro Perl :thumb:


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

^+1 perl


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinnacle Black Onyx is the don.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Forgot to say I really like the gloss look to the tyre dressing....

Thanks everyone who has replied!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Samh92 said:


> Espuma rd50
> 
> Just search on here and it will explain why it's had possibly the biggest thread on tyre dressing :lol:


Just looked on Amazon...pretty expensive for five litres...do they do it on smaller amounts?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RD50, PERL or Finish Kare FK108


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Zanio z16 for daily running and highstyle for car showing


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Megs endurance, applied with a foam applicator shouldn't sling of and will last if applied to a dry clean tyre.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Copied from a previous post of mine re: Espuma RD50 :

I've also been using RD50 for a few months and can say it's the best for looks and durability out of the ones that I've tried which are (rated in order) :
1: Espuma RD50 (10/10)
2: Gtechniq T1 (8.5/10)
3: Megs Endurance TYre Gel (8/10)
4: Turtle Wax Platinum Tyre Dressing (6.5/10)
5: Turtle Wax Black in a Flash (6/10)
6: Kiwi / Cherry Blossom Black Shoe Polish (5.75/10)
7: Rubber Dub Tyre and Rubber Dressing (4/10)
8: Astonish Bumper and Trim (not sure what it's called exactly!) (0.5/10)

The above are rated to my preferences which I might add is not a high gloss nor is it a matt finish but a natural satin look. So if you prefer this look then by all means compare it against your current dressing (if it's on the list )


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Specus said:


> Just looked on Amazon...pretty expensive for five litres...do they do it on smaller amounts?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


Got mine in a 1 ltr bottle kindly from Dan (DHM-01)when he ran the Espuma RD50 samples thread back in September.


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

This is surely a bargain at 99p!

http://www.tuningboost.co.uk/o/21/turtle-wax-platinum-tyre-dressing

Worth a go at this price - my order going in now


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

CG new look trim and tyre gel


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone willing to swap 250ML or so of Espuma for Megs?


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Endurance tyre gel for me.. 
Dont open it if you are thirsty! It also smells very nice


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Only used armoral wheel foam and ag tyre dressing and they was aweful.Now using meguiars tyre gel.Looks great but im not convinced it lasts "weeks" like it advertises. Il either stick to that or maby try zaino one next as im on a zaino addiction at the moment.


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

kenny-c said:


> This is surely a bargain at 99p!
> 
> http://www.tuningboost.co.uk/o/21/turtle-wax-platinum-tyre-dressing
> 
> Worth a go at this price - my order going in now


Just bought 2 of, must be worth 99p. And free postage!


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Bought some aswell  Some good deals on that site.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A test of 3 mentioned i did here...

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=284208


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Using Megs endurance and also Elixir.


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dodo juice Tyromania


----------

